# WinMFS? Where to download?



## like2short (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi: i need winmfs, but mfslive.org is not working.

Anybody know where I can download it?

Thanks Jeff


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

like2short said:


> Hi: i need winmfs, but mfslive.org is not working.
> 
> Anybody know where I can download it?
> 
> Thanks Jeff


You have a PM


----------



## dm9 (May 22, 2007)

Me too. My Series 3 HD is having disk problems and I'd like to put in a larger drive. 

Can someone PM the location for WinMFS?

Thanks!


----------



## pcdom (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been searching for WinMFS for a few hours and I think I've downloaded a few viruses in the process. It has been completely wiped form the internet, from what I can tell.

Please PM me a valid link if you would be so generous with your time 

Anyone know why it is no longer on the internet through normal means?


----------



## doctormac (Sep 29, 2015)

Can I get in line too? Have a failing HD in my TivoHD, and near as I can figure this software is my best bet to save the TiVo/replace the HD.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't used WinMFS in a long time. The only copy I can find is the Beta 9.3f version which I used without any problems on my S3 model 648 TiVo. It's in my dropbox if you want it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/anlboptp509jr6l/winmfs_beta9_3f.zip?dl=0


----------



## Big-Art (Feb 24, 2015)

I Can not find a Copy of WinMFS that will allow me to restore an Image to a new Drive I Have a TIVO HD TCD**2160. Any Help would be Appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The Internet Archive has a copy of mfslive.org up - including downloads.

The last version they have is from Sept 10.
https://web.archive.org/web/20150910132612/http://www.mfslive.org/


----------



## Big-Art (Feb 24, 2015)

Worf said:


> The Internet Archive has a copy of mfslive.org up - including downloads.
> 
> The last version they have is from Sept 10.
> https://web.archive.org/web/20150910132612/http://www.mfslive.org/


Info is good but Downloads Do not Work and forums have no depth.


----------



## jimmywaldo (Aug 11, 2005)

I found that Windows Explorer has trouble down loading files. I used Safari or Chrome and had no problems


----------



## essmd (Aug 21, 2015)

I need to find mfslive as well. Any luck?

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

essmd said:


> I need to find mfslive as well. Any luck?
> 
> Thanks


Did you already try the link in this post?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10646744#post10646744

Do you also need a .tbk file image for your particular model TiVo (older than a Premiere or WinMFS isn't the software you need)?

If so, what's the model number of your TiVo?


----------



## VeloceDesign (Mar 6, 2013)

unitron said:


> Do you also need a .tbk file image for your particular model TiVo (older than a Premiere or WinMFS isn't the software you need)?
> 
> If so, what's the model number of your TiVo?


Im searching for a .tbk image for a Toshiba RS-TX20 or TX60. Can you help?


----------



## bibbli (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anybody have a clean copy of WinMFS suitable for a Tivo HD? I'm running Win7. Thank you!


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

worachj said:


> I haven't used WinMFS in a long time. The only copy I can find is the Beta 9.3f version which I used without any problems on my S3 model 648 TiVo. It's in my dropbox if you want it.
> 
> Dropbox - Link not found


9/17/19

AAwwww poop: "404 That file isn't here anymore"

Doing my best to UPGRADE to three new 2TB WD GREEN(s) to install in three different HD TiVos, but *MFSTools (g)* is too: buried/secret/can't-get-there-from-here and more.

Each time I think I've got a current link-Dropbox-download things don't go well! Like so many others, I just get nowhere fast! As another said ~ '_the file is illusive'._

I have a Windows 10 Pro X64 System but I'd be happy to dust off my old X32 HP if that is the better route?

Thanks Team!
SOGLAD


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

SOGLAD said:


> 9/17/19
> 
> AAwwww poop: "404 That file isn't here anymore"


Mine does.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> Mine does.


*HUZZZZAH! * Wow... I was expecting 'a much larger' ISO file?? Shucks ~ I'm just happy to get what I can!

ThAbtO, I thank you 1,000 times... and I'll spin this up first thing in the AM (well ok.. maybe the second thing)

I remain
SOGLAD


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may have issues getting WD green drives to run in Tivo. Power (though not on Green), and other drive features may put roadblocks in the process. You may also find they run noisily. If it does, switch to WD Red (WD20EFRX)


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi all - My 10 year old TiVoHD is starting to freeze up on video playback. I'm not yet ready to retire this lifetime machine. Thus, I'd like to replace the drive. Years ago, I upgraded from the factory drive to a 1TB Hitachi drive. At the time I used MFS Tools to move the image to the new drive. 

Currently, I'd like to move over all the programs that I have saved on the TiVo. I am seeking advice on this. Can I use MFS Tools to do this? I haven't found any documentation online that says I can or cannot do this. Just some websites that say to move programs I'd need to burn a disk and run a Linux iso file via some sort of bootable CD (which I never have done). Can someone elaborate on the best way for me to copy the image file AND the programs to the new drive?

Also, any recommendations on a new drive? I see many people recommending the WD Blue or Red series. Any downsides to these and any other suggestions?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jjberger2134 said:


> Hi all - My 10 year old TiVoHD is starting to freeze up on video playback. I'm not yet ready to retire this lifetime machine. Thus, I'd like to replace the drive. Years ago, I upgraded from the factory drive to a 1TB Hitachi drive. At the time I used MFS Tools to move the image to the new drive.
> 
> Currently, I'd like to move over all the programs that I have saved on the TiVo. I am seeking advice on this. Can I use MFS Tools to do this? I haven't found any documentation online that says I can or cannot do this. Just some websites that say to move programs I'd need to burn a disk and run a Linux iso file via some sort of bootable CD (which I never have done). Can someone elaborate on the best way for me to copy the image file AND the programs to the new drive?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on a new drive? I see many people recommending the WD Blue or Red series. Any downsides to these and any other suggestions?


Did you get the answers to your questions? Generally people are recommending the WD Red drives - WD20EFRX.

I think WinMFS is the easiest way to copy drives for the S3/HD models.

Scott


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> winmfs.exe


Is this link still valid for the WinMFS latest version?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It is, for v9.3f, which works for most images, not v9.3g.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> It is, for v9.3f, which works for most images, not v9.3g.


Thanks!


----------



## Ben Lanto (Oct 17, 2021)

Can anyone send me a link to WinMFS? All of the links I find seem to be no longer working. Thank you!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ben Lanto said:


> Can anyone send me a link to WinMFS? All of the links I find seem to be no longer working. Thank you!


Sent


----------



## ZenMasta (Jan 12, 2011)

Will winmfs work with Series 4 XL4? Can you send me a pm with a download link? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ZenMasta said:


> Will winmfs work with Series 4 XL4?


No.


----------



## neilpride (Apr 15, 2005)

pl1 said:


> Sent


Hi,

I'm having the same issue, anyone able to PM me a working download link please?

Thanks!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

neilpride said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the same issue, anyone able to PM me a working download link please?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

